# Vente ipad 3 mini 64 Go gagné - facture ?



## Missbeya (26 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour 
j'ai gagné un ipad mini 3 64 Go il y a une semaine à un concours facebook. Je veux le vendre car j'en ai déjà un.
Comment faire pour la facture ? car je ne l'ai pas. Faut-il demander à l'organisateur du concours ? 

merci de vos idées
Béatrice


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (26 Novembre 2014)

Peut être prouver que tu l'as effectivement gagné. Je ne sais pas trop en fait. Je ne gagne pas souvent aux jeux


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

Missbeya a dit:


> Bonjour
> j'ai gagné un ipad mini 3 64 Go il y a une semaine à un concours facebook. Je veux le vendre car j'en ai déjà un.
> Comment faire pour la facture ? car je ne l'ai pas. Faut-il demander à l'organisateur du concours ?
> 
> ...



Oui a l'organisateur du concours sinon vend le tiens et garde celui la


----------



## Missbeya (26 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Merci pour ta réponse rapide. Oui en effet j'ai un papier A4 avec le logo de la boite et un texte disant "bravo tu as gagné ..... en participant à notre jeu". Rien d'autre. C'est délicat de demander la facture à la boite ? ou alors je ne dis pas que je vends mais que c'est au cas où ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h13 ----------

Jura39200. Merci je vais contacter l'organisateur et sinon je garde celui là et je vends le mien qui est un 2 mini de 32 Go alors que là c'est un 3 de 64 Go.
Merci à vous deux pour vos réponses.
Bonne journée


----------



## Twister59 (26 Novembre 2014)

Je pense qu'ils sont obliger de fournir la facture sinon comment tu fait si il a un problème ou bien juste pour prouver qu'il est acheter et non "tomber" du camion


----------



## Missbeya (26 Novembre 2014)

Tiwster59 : très juste. Je viens d'envoyer un mail. je vais voir


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

et la facture peux être utile pour la garantie


----------



## mistake (30 Novembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> et la facture peux être utile pour la garantie




Je ne pense pas que la garantie pose problème sans facture. Les produits Apple sont tracés à partir de leur numéro de série. 
J'ai déjà envoyé 3 produits Apple en SAV et la facture ne m'a jamais été demandée. 
Mais c'est sur que pour une revente il est préférable d'avoir la facture afin de rassurer l'acheteur...


----------



## cillab (30 Novembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> et la facture peux être utile pour la garantie





 quelle chance j'ais ganer un tv  chez AFIBEL  j'ais la phocopie du gain 
cela fait deux ans cela m'inquiete ,la garantie va étres obsoléte 
j'ais pas encore le poste,mais je voudrais vendre mon reçu
cela peut t'il poser un probléme  c'est la saison des affaires ,bientot Noêl


----------



## flotow (30 Novembre 2014)

J'avais gagné un iPhone 3GS sur twitter, je n'ai jamais reçu de facture.
De toute façon, il est tombé en panne bien après la fin de la garantie donc je ne me suis jamais posé la question


----------



## Jura39 (30 Novembre 2014)




----------



## iAssist (9 Décembre 2014)

mistake a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que la garantie pose problème sans facture. Les produits Apple sont tracés à partir de leur numéro de série.
> J'ai déjà envoyé 3 produits Apple en SAV et la facture ne m'a jamais été demandée.
> Mais c'est sur que pour une revente il est préférable d'avoir la facture afin de rassurer l'acheteur...



Je confirme inutile de posséder physiquement la facture, la garantie Apple se fait uniquement grâce au numéro de série.


----------



## cillab (9 Décembre 2014)

iAssist a dit:


> Je confirme inutile de posséder physiquement la facture, la garantie Apple se fait uniquement grâce au numéro de série.





 je comfirme ,mais j'aime bien avoir mon tiquet de caisse ou ma FACTURE


----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2014)

cillab a dit:


> je comfirme ,mais j'aime bien avoir mon tiquet de caisse ou ma FACTURE



Je plussoie


----------

